# One happy 6 yr old!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Got my boys Grizzly 125 some upgrades he's been wanting. System, snorkels, and a light whip that changes colors. Now he wants a lift and mud tires lol


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Sweet! I'm jealous, mine doesn't have speakers lol. You going this weekend?


----------



## trouttracker82 (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks good.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Cool!


----------

